# FR: elle / il est devenu(e) + attribut



## bobaker

Si je comprends bien, on conjugue devenir avec être au passé composé. Les verbes qui sont conjugués avec être sont intransitifs - il n'y a pas d'objet direct. Pourquoi peut-on dire "Elle est devenue avocate?" "Avocat" est un objet direct, n'est-ce pas? Dans mon dictionnaire Harper Collins Robert, il y a cet exemple: Cet enfant maladif est devenu un homme solide. "Un homme solide" est un objet direct, n'est-ce pas? Je suis tout à fait confuse. Je vous remercie de votre aide.
Barbara

*Moderator note: *multiple threads merged to create this one


----------



## boterham

Non, ce n'est pas un objet direct, c'est un attribut du sujet !

Avec le verbe "être" et quelques autres comme "devenir", on appelle le COD (complément d'objet direct) un attribut du sujet. Je ne sais plus vraiment pourquoi, mes cours de grammaire française sont loin derrière moi ... 

Cherchez donc dans un bon manuel de grammaire à la rubrique "attribut du sujet".


----------



## Stéphane89

A vrai dire, non.
Dans "Elle est devenue avocate", 'avocate' est en fait un attribut du sujet. En effet, le verbe _devenir_ introduit une relation d'égalité entre le sujet "elle" et son attribut "avocate".
==> "elle = avocate".

C'est le cas pour tous les verbes du même genre: être, paraître, sembler, devenir, ...


----------



## djamal 2008

boterham said:


> Non, ce n'est pas un objet direct, c'est un attribut du sujet !
> 
> Avec le verbe "être" et quelques autres comme "devenir", on appelle le COD (complément d'objet direct) un attribut du sujet. Je ne sais plus vraiment pourquoi, mes cours de grammaire française sont loin derrière moi ...
> 
> Cherchez donc dans un bon manuel de grammaire à la rubrique "attribut du sujet".



L'attribut du sujet exprime  l'état du sujet, par contre le COD subit une l'action du verbe.


----------



## janpol

Bobaker, l'attribut du sujet se trouve après un verbe d'état (être, sembler, devenir,demeurer, rester, avoir l'air, passer pour). L'attribut du COD peut se rencontrer après... une foule de verbes.


----------



## Tazzler

Ce le même concept avec la grammaire d'anglais. On appelle ce mot un complément. Les compléments sont mots qui sont nécessaires pour un sens complet d'une phrase. Il faut employer des compléments parce que le phrase non aurait pas de sens s'il n'y avait pas de complément. Par exemple, si je dis _elle devient_, on se demanderait _quoi_? Qu'est-ce que elle devient? On doit désigner l'autre côté de l'équation copulative.


----------



## Fred_C

StefKE said:


> A vrai dire, non.
> Dans "Elle est devenue avocate", 'avocate' est en fait un attribut du sujet. En effet, le verbe _devenir_ introduit une relation d'égalité entre le sujet "elle" et son attribut "avocate".
> ==> "elle = avocate".
> 
> C'est le cas pour tous les verbes du même genre: être, paraître, sembler, devenir, ...


 Je suis d'accord. Ce n'est pas un complément d'objet, c'est un attribut.
(Il me semble que les Anglophones appellent "prédicat" ce que nous appelons attribut. Mais je ne suis pas sûr.)


----------



## soul2soul

Bonjour,

Elle A devenu la secretaire de l'association.
Elle est devenue la secretaire de l'association.

Since the verb is followed by a direct object, will we use etre or avoir with devenir?

Merci


----------



## franc 91

I'd say - elle est devenue


----------



## soul2soul

Thank you Franc91. 
But we say j'AI sorti les valises.
So why not elle A devenu secretaire?


----------



## wordharmony

Hi soul2soul. We use "elle est devenue" because devenir explains an action that is happening to her. When you say "j'ai sorti les valises" it's the suitcases that are the object of the phrase, not you. 
So, "je suis sorti voir le film" 
and "j'ai sorti le chat"


----------



## franc 91

because she's the person who has become a secretary - if I take out the suitcases, that doesn't mean that I've become a suitcase (at least I don't think I have - I'll have to go and have a quick look in the mirror, byee)


----------



## soul2soul

Merci wordharmony. That explains it!


----------



## soul2soul

franc 91 said:


> because she's the person who has become a secretary - if I take out the suitcases, that doesn't mean that I've become a suitcase (at least I don't think I have - I'll have to go and have a quick look in the mirror, byee)



 I'm sure you haven't either!
Merci


----------



## wordharmony

No worries! I was hoping it was clear, because it was my first post on here for a long time!


----------



## LV4-26

"State" verbs use _être_ as their auxiliary. 
Here's a list of the most common state verbs
_Devenir Revenir Monter Rester Sortir Venir Aller Naître Descendre Entrer Retourner Tomber Rentrer Arriver Mourir Partir _


----------



## soul2soul

Thanks LV4 26. But when there is a direct object after the 'state' verbs, they take avoir auxiliary. Thus the confusion with devenir.


----------



## LV4-26

I see what you mean.
But I think that's the case only for a few of them.
The list includes _monter_, _descendre_, _sortir_, _retourner_ and I think that's about all.
Ah, and _Entrer_ as well, in specific contexts.

In your sentence _la secrétaire_ isn't exactly a direct object. I think it's what English speakers call a subjective complement (_attribut du sujet_, in French).


----------



## soul2soul

Merci LV4 26. Maintenant c'est tout à fait clair.


----------



## janpol

soul2soul said:


> But when there is a direct object after the 'state' verbs, they take avoir auxiliary.


il n'y a pas de COD après un verbe d'état
se conjuguent avec "être" :
- certains verbes d'état
- un certain nombre de verbes (monter, descendre, venir, naître etc...)   lorsqu'ils n'ont pas de COD (parce qu'ils ne peuvent pas en avoir ou parce qu'ils sont employés intransitivement)


----------

